# burton binding plates



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

As long as the store sells Burton hardgoods, you should be fine.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

endlessfidelity said:


> where can i pick up a burton binding plate? so that non-burton bindings can fit on a burton board?
> 
> will a store like zumiez, or princetonski have it?


Based on the Princeton Ski I'm gonna guess you're in NY area... they should be able to help you out with the plates. I can make other suggestions if you are indeed in that locale


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

do not pay money for _compatability _issues

snowboarding is a ruthless bidnis and brands will give freebies to ensure retained custom;

when i bought burton binders, i was provided with several base plates discs to fit them to more than just burton boards

when my missus bought rome binders, she e-mailed rome to say they wouldn't fit her burton board, rome sent a new, second set of discs.

you should not pay for the ineffectuality of a product. they will.

now send that e-mail!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

if you can not fit, you can drill that center hole
that is what burton did like 5 years ago, so there bindings fit other boards


----------

